# Matebas?



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone own these odd type of revolvers? I myself think they are ugly as sin, but I would think that since they fire from the bottom cylinder instead of the top then they would probly have less muzzle flip. Oh well, I just think the concept of a semi auto revolver is just plain weird.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Got a pic? Never heard of this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like never seen anything like that.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

hey i have, ever watch the anime' "Trigun"? thats what vash the stampede uses...lol.

hmmmm..... where is mateba produced at?

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Are these special order items? I have NEVER seen them in person. How reliable are they?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Looks pretty big. I like big guns. But I also have never seen one in person. Somebody is bound to have one. Sure would like a range report.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I notice in the photo that the line of the barrel is still above the grip, so muzzle flip wouln't be affected much, if at all. In order to reduce upward muzzle flip, the line of the barrel must be below the grip, as on the Russian "hacksaw" pistol of some years back.

Unless the line of the barrel is in line with the grip (opposing forces) Muzzle flip will be present.

Try holding a gun with substantial recoil upside down and with sights to either right or left. The gun will flip (rotate) towards the direction the sights are oriented.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And, in order to hit targets with the gun rotated, the point of aim must be rotated accordingly. If your gun is sighted for a six o'clock hold, you must use a twelve o'clock hold if the gun is inverted in order to maintain any degree of accuracy.

Bob Wright


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I wish they sold those suckers around here. I looked online and couldn't find anyplace to buy them


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Semi-auto?

What does it do? Cock the hammer and rotate the hammer?

Surely it does not eject the empty?


Shades of the Webley/Fosberry!

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

From what I read, it cocks the hammer after the shot and rotated the cylinder. I do not believe it ejects anything.

If these things were sold at the avg gun store, I'd buy one.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Why? A .357 Magnum tha cocks the hammer and rotates the cylinder, but lacks a top strap? I don't think so.

Even with a low mounted barrel, that top-strap takes a lot of tension. Even a moderate recoiling cartridge such as the .357 Magnum can stretch that top strap. I had that happen with a Colt SAA once.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, w/o having one, I can't comment any further. Since the barrel is actually on the bottom of the cylinder, I would assume that there is less pressure/force being exerted in that area.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

But, the grip is still below the barrel.

Sorry I don't share your enthusiasm, but the thing leaves me cold.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Maser, sorry but I've got to disagree with you..............they are much uglier than sin. If they were a hundred bucks, I'd be tempted, but too many other good guns out there. My .02 worth.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> But, the grip is still below the barrel.
> 
> Sorry I don't share your enthusiasm, but the thing leaves me cold.
> 
> Bob Wright


Well, maybe there are some problems - hence, why one never sees them at gun stores.

I just think it looks cool because it is different.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Why? A .357 Magnum tha cocks the hammer and rotates the cylinder, but lacks a top strap? I don't think so.
> 
> Even with a low mounted barrel, that top-strap takes a lot of tension. Even a moderate recoiling cartridge such as the .357 Magnum can stretch that top strap. I had that happen with a Colt SAA once.
> 
> Bob Wright


 thats what im sayin.thats the first picture ive seen of one with the cylinder open.the meteba becomes an open top with no structure,ie strenth.bad idea.that gun wont shoot alot of hot rounds .they are cool looking however. :shock:


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

I shot three rounds through one this weekend. It was pretty sweet and the recoil of the .44 was about even with my 4" .357 ported Tracker.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Whittey said:


> I shot three rounds through one this weekend. It was pretty sweet and the recoil of the .44 was about even with my 4" .357 ported Tracker.
> 
> -=Whittey=-


Where was it purchased? I've never seen 1 in person before...


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

I didn't ask the guy. I met up with a friend at a range in NE Ohio, and he was meeting up with a couple people from the SomethingAwful forums. One of the guys from SA had one.


-=Whittey=-


----------

